
Show HN: Neuromorphic Rails Admin Theme - shanth
https://github.com/5hanth/rails_admin_softwarebrothers_theme
======
sprobertson
I was expecting something very different from "Neuromorphic"

~~~
shanth
lol. that was a typo. can HN provide a edit option or moderator edit that
title.

